# partage de connexion avec Free



## bensouze31 (16 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir, je voulais savoir si le partage de connexion via l'iphone était dispo avec free et s'il était compris dans le forfait à 20.
Merci


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2012)

oui il l'est


----------



## Maxoubx (16 Janvier 2012)

C'est marqué partout que free integre le mode modem ! 
les autres opérateurs sont entrain de suivre en plus


----------



## naas (17 Janvier 2012)

maxbordeaux a dit:


> C'est marqué partout que free integre le mode modem !
> les autres opérateurs sont entrain de suivre en plus



hummm pas si sur que les autres operateurs suivent pas sur le mode modem...


----------



## marguinjord (20 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour, 

J'ai un iphone 4s et l'option partage de connexion n'apparait pas. 
Comment avez vous fait pour vous servir de votre iphone en modem ?

Merci


----------



## naas (20 Janvier 2012)

marguinjord a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai un iphone 4s et l'option partage de connexion n'apparait pas.
> Comment avez vous fait pour vous servir de votre iphone en modem ?
> ...


Bonjour et bienvenue 

reglages/general/reseau/partage de connexion


attention hormis free c'est payant !


----------



## fab18340 (23 Janvier 2012)

Le forfait a 19,99&#8364; de B and YOu propose aussi le partage de connexion et c'est gratuit!
Avec free se sont les seuls!


----------



## naas (23 Janvier 2012)

fab18340 a dit:


> Le forfait a 19,99 de B and YOu propose aussi le partage de connexion et c'est gratuit!
> Avec free se sont les seuls!



Sauf que Free tu as une assistance pas avec ton biniou


----------



## olivier9275 (27 Janvier 2012)

Oui, le partage de connexion est inclus dans le forfait et franchement ça marche hyper bien ! Chez Orange, ça me coûtait 20 ou 30 euros (je ne sais plus) pour activer le partage, avec une limite en volume je crois en plus).


----------

